# Hospice care covered by health insurance??



## you're gas (17 Jun 2011)

I've scaned through VHI online looking for which, if any, policies cover either palliatve care or hospice care?  Are there private facillities for either and do any of the insurers cover them.

Thanks.


----------



## Mommah (17 Jun 2011)

I *think* everyone is entitled to hospice and homecare regardless of insurance status.
They may claim on your insurance, if you have it, to recoup some money, but I am 95% sure it makes zero difference to the service one receives.


----------



## pj111 (17 Jun 2011)

Yes it is covered. The actual room is dependant on your cover eg Plan A with VHI will allow you a semi private room and Plan B etc will allow you a private room if available. 

The works done in the hospices is truly remarkable - with or without health insurance. 

[broken link removed]

_Patrick_


----------

